# Favorite Moment/Scene in Fantasy/Sci-Fi Novel/Movie



## Androxine Vortex

Goodness that was a lot of slash marks!

Anyway, this is my favorite scene from LOTR Return of the King. Nay, the entire trilogy. (1:28)






It just goes to show that Frodo would never have made it to Mordor without Samwise, which is why he is my favorite character from the series.


----------



## Saigonnus

I really like the scene in the movie Ladyhawke when Philippe Gaston "a.k.a. the mouse" escapes from the dungeons of Aquila, he uses a sewage pipe barely large enough (and actually it seems too small for him to fit through)... "This is not unlike escaping my mother's womb. God, what a memory."


----------



## Ireth

That's a great one, Saig. XD I also love the bit in the Stardust movie where Captain Shakespeare's cross-dressing is revealed to the crew, and he's worried it will ruin his reputation as a pirate. One crewman's response? "It's alright Cap'n, we always knew you was a whoopsie!" Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

For me, I don't think anything will ever beat...


*"No. I am your father."*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> For me, I don't think anything will ever beat...
> 
> 
> *"No. I am your father."*



I want to go back in time and be in a movie theater when this came out and see everyone's reaction. My Dad said when he saw it at the movies everyone gasped and he heard plenty of people dropping F bombs. Sounds pretty funny to me.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Androxine Vortex said:


> I want to go back in time and be in a movie theater when this came out and see everyone's reaction. My Dad said when he saw it at the movies everyone gasped and he heard plenty of people dropping F bombs. Sounds pretty funny to me.



Man, for reals. I was 2 when ESB came out and I actually did see it in the theater, but of course I had no idea what was going on. All I knew was there was lots of shiny stuff. I have no memory of hearing Vader's reveal then, but I wish I did.

On the other hand, then I'd have to be even older than I am now, which, no.


----------



## Chilari

Ireth said:


> That's a great one, Saig. XD I also love the bit in the Stardust movie where Captain Shakespeare's cross-dressing is revealed to the crew, and he's worried it will ruin his reputation as a pirate. One crewman's response? "It's alright Cap'n, we always knew you was a whoopsie!" Cracks me up every time.



A favourite of mine too.

I love the bit at the end of Pitch Black as Riddick and Fry are making their way back to the shuttle after rescuing the Imam and Jack, and Fry goes back to find Riddick and she gets snatched away into the darkness and Riddick goes "not for me", reflecting the bit where earlier Fry said she'd die for the other two but not for Riddick.

I've got to admit a weakness for the bit in Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (the book; not so much in the film) where they're in the Shrieking Shack and Harry has his wand on Sirius, before Lupin and Snape turn up. Love that.


----------



## Steerpike

Firefly pilot. The alliance agent has a hold of River and has a gun to her head. He's just a few words into his bad guy speech about how he's not going to take any more crap from anyone, when Mal walks up the ramp into the ship, draws, shoots him in the head, and continues about his business. Good scene.


----------



## Reaver

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> For me, I don't think anything will ever beat...
> 
> 
> *"No. I am your father."*



Greatest scene ever. 



> Man, for reals. I was 2 when ESB came out...



Man..all these youngsters here.  I was 5 when A New Hope debuted and 8 for The Empire Strikes Back...I remember both as clearly as if I saw them yesterday. I'm not ashamed to admit that I cried when Vader said that.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Reaver said:


> Greatest scene ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Man..all these youngsters here.  I was 5 when A New Hope debuted and 8 for The Empire Strikes Back...I remember both as clearly as if I saw them yesterday. I'm not ashamed to admit that I cried when Vader said that.



I'm surprised. I imagined you would be the type of person who would have started laughing and clapping his hands very loud XD


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm surprised. I imagined you would be the type of person who would have started laughing and clapping his hands very loud XD



Hey...I was *eight*.


----------



## Chilari

Steerpike said:


> Firefly pilot. The alliance agent has a hold of River and has a gun to his head. He's just a few words into his bad guy speech about how he's not going to take any more crap from anyone, when Mal walks up the ramp into the ship, draws, shoots him in the head, and continues about his business. Good scene.



Ooh yes, that's a good one.

Oh I'll tell you another one I love. Can't find it on Youtube unfortunately. Buffy the Vampire Slayer, season 7 episode 16, "Storyteller". That episode has some great moments and some hilarious moments, but the bit where Buffy is walking around the Hellmouth with Andrew on the other side, telling him that the blood of the person who opened it is the only way to close it (because he opened it by murdering his friend while being told by the First that his friend is evil or something, I can't remember), making him cry out of fear and regret and guilt, and then telling him it's actually the tears of the one who opened the Hellmouth that'll close it. Brilliant.

That stuck with me. I think it was the idea that Buffy, until now the heroine, always on the side of right, might actually kill someone, even for the greater good, kinda scared me. And the way that Andrew was terrified and believed it after what was a fairly lighthearted episode focussing on his view of the world, it was a wonderful juxtaposition. The rhythm of the scene was masterful too, I'll admit. That little shaky sound track like some sort of Western standoff.


----------



## Steerpike

Yeah, that was a good one, Chilari. There are a bunch of good scenes/episodes from Buffy, and some from Angel as well. A couple of which made me want to punch Joss Whedon in the mouth, but which were nevertheless excellent.


----------



## Kit

As long as we're on Buffy/Angel, I just about choked when Wesley's dad grabbed Fred and sucked a breath to start threatening to kill her- and Wes just calmly popped him.

One of the Indiana Jones movies- some bad guy is making a huge, intimidating show of martial arts prowess while getting ready to engage Indy- and Indy just pulls out a gun and calmly pops him.

Hmmmmm... what does it say about me that all my favorite screen moments are somebody abruptly blowing somebody else's brains out?  The first example shocked the crap out of me just because I didn't expect it from that character, and in that one moment, the character became a lot deeper and more complex. The second example was unexpected and funny- but both illustrated that in a fight, making the decisive first move- and having the better weapon- gets the job done.

Books: Illusion by Paula Volsky- when the group is captured and Kairthe does what she does (too good to spoil) to help the MC get away- again, completely unexpected for the character. More clever, courageous and loyal than we had any reason to expect of her.

The Hunger Games book where Peeta's being interviewed and he says, ".....Because of the baby." Totally unexpected, and shockingly clever of him (just like the previous example).  

Good thread- looking at the common elements between my fave moments makes me want to come up with similar twists for my WIP.


----------



## Sheilawisz

My favourite Fantasy moments:

1- Alice in Wonderland 2010: When Alice is thrown high into the air during the final battle at the castle ruins, and then she raises her sword and says "_Off with your head!!_" you know what happens then... I love that!!

2- Also from the Alice film: "Where is your champion, sister?" and then Alice steps forward: "_Here_".

3- When Alice shows up to join the White Queen's Army as they leave the castle.

4- The last Harry Potter film: All the Fiendfyre scenes.

5- Lord of the Rings- The Return of the King (movie): When the forces of Rohan arrive to help Gondor in the final battle, and Eowyn says to Merry: "_Courage, Merry... Courage!!_"

6- Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (book): When Harry, in the graveyard, decided to come out of hiding to die facing Voldemort, like his father... my heart was breaking in that part.

7- The Neverending Story (book): When Atreyu meets Gmork and finally reveals his name to him.


----------



## ShortHair

The scene that still makes me cry, 30 years later, is the farewell in _E.T._


----------



## Ravana

> And in that very minute, away behind in some courtyard of the City, a cock crowed. Shrill and clear he crowed, recking nothing of wizardry or war, welcoming only the morning that in the sky far above the shadows of death was coming with the dawn.
> 
> And as if in answer there came from far away another note. Horns, horns, horns.





> "But no living man am I!"





> …he cast his sword up in the sunlight and sang as he caught it.



Three times in 24 pages, twice in a single chapter: now _that's_ writing.

-

Speaking of Buffy:



> "Oh, yeah? Clap."





> "And now you're a coat rack."



-

And while the possibilities for this one are too numerous to cover, I have to admit that this one stands out for me:



> "I’m the Doctor and you’re in the biggest library in the universe. Look me up."



Though might as well throw in some videos, not just quotes.… 

"Something old…"

Amy remembers the doctor - YouTube

"…every day in a million days, when the wind stands fair and the Doctor comes to call…"

"Everybody Knows Everybody Dies" The Death of River Song. - YouTube

-

[For some reason, the first video is reversed left-right. Doesn't really affect anything.]


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Darn it! Who keeps "moving" my threads around? (into their actual correct place that they should have already been in lol) How dare ye!


----------



## Reaver

Androxine Vortex said:


> Darn it! Who keeps "moving" my threads around? (into their actual correct place that they should have already been in lol) How dare ye!



I moved it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Reaver said:


> I moved it.










You...did...what?

XD


----------



## Ireth

Androxine Vortex said:


> You...did...what?


----------



## Arreth

"I want my father back, you son of a bitch." Inigo Montoya in _The Princess Bride_.


----------



## Endymion

The ending scene in Inception (is he still dreaming?) is really great but my favorite scene is from Lord of the rings return of the king when the Rohan army comes to save Minas Tirith. It is simply marvelous. My jaw drops every time.


----------



## Ireth

A great moment from the BBC series _Sherlock_, spoken by the titular detective to Dr. Watson: "I don't have _friends_, John. I only have one." Meaning, of course, Watson himself. D'awww.


----------



## FireBird

My favorite moment in a fantasy movie is from The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Shockley

The last tenth of Excalibur is, quite possibly, the finest moment of fantasy filming. This will become obvious upon viewing, just because of how cliche it is now.


----------



## CupofJoe

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near TannhÃ¤user Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain."
The death of Roy Batty
So it is Blade Runner for me...


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Yoda pays the new emperor a visit:






The entire confrontation is pure awesome, really, but that moment in particular is pure win.


----------



## squishybug87

Saigonnus said:


> I really like the scene in the movie Ladyhawke when Philippe Gaston "a.k.a. the mouse" escapes from the dungeons of Aquila, he uses a sewage pipe barely large enough (and actually it seems too small for him to fit through)... "This is not unlike escaping my mother's womb. God, what a memory."



That was one of my favorite lines of all time, lol!


----------



## Steerpike

*Warning for comedic / over-the-top gore*

Ash's hand has been taken over by some kind of evil dead thing, and it wants to do him in. For some reason, the hand makes little laughing sounds. What follows is a slapstick scene of the hand trying to eliminate Ash, as well as the great line "Uh huh...that's right...who's laughing now?"  A little later (not in this scene), Ash traps the severed hand under a bucket and puts a stack of books on top of the bucket to keep the hand from escaping. The top book is...A Farewell to Arms 

Just doesn't get campier than this.


----------



## Zero Angel

Quick question for those that were adults during Star Wars the first time. Did the "Darth Vader" meaning "Dark Father" thing clue anybody in?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Zero Angel said:


> Quick question for those that were adults during Star Wars the first time. Did the "Darth Vader" meaning "Dark Father" thing clue anybody in?



Not until I was much older. I was just a kid when they first came out.

I don't remember anyone really talking about associations like that until years later. But, like I said, I was only a young boy. Maybe some people more senior could comment on this from an adult perspective at the time.


----------



## JadedSidhe

There's a tie for my favorite scenes. They're both from Equilibrium.

One is the 'Puppy Shootout'. 







The other is the first minute of 'Not Without Incident'.

Equilibrium (10/12) Movie CLIP - Not Without Incident (2002) HD - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike

Zero Angel said:


> Quick question for those that were adults during Star Wars the first time. Did the "Darth Vader" meaning "Dark Father" thing clue anybody in?



From what I understand, that was coincidental with respect to his identity as Luke’s father, an idea that occurred later.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

My fav movie scenes Lord of the rings "There is some good in this world and it's worth fighting for" - YouTube but it starts about 2 minutes in


----------



## Reaver

Zero Angel said:


> Quick question for those that were adults during Star Wars the first time. Did the "Darth Vader" meaning "Dark Father" thing clue anybody in?



Well, see, the whole Darth Vader thing harkens back to an age when George Lucas was a genius and actually cared about what he wrote.  He scribbled the prequels on a notepad and used the first draft.  That's why there's no discernible plot in any of them.


----------



## Wolfram

The Darth Vader scene from Empire is probably the greatest of all time.

i also like Roy Batty's final scene in Blade Runner. many hate the voice over version, but this narration is amazing in my opinion. 

Deckard: [narrating] I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life - anybody's life; my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die.


----------



## Kaellpae

I thought the prequels sucked for Star Wars because Lucas didn't have anyone fixing his bad writing? Also. For the Ewoks in Empire, why do people wonder how they got their name? IMDB says that they might not have named the creatures in the movie, but they did in the credits.


----------



## stevefrank

Very interesting and heart touching scene...!!


----------



## Sparkie

I've got a list:

The mountain swordfight between Inigo and Westley in _The Princess Bride_

This line from _Inception:_  "No.  They come to be woken up.  The dream has become their reality.  Who are you to say otherwise?"

The treetop swordfight between Li Mu Bai and Jen in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_

The scene in _Princess Mononoke_ when Nago bursts out of the forest with all those demonic worm-thingys crawling out of him

The lightsaber duel between Luke and Vader in _The Empire Strikes Back_

All of the Helms Deep stuff in _The Two Towers_

The sword/gunfight between Spike and Vicious in the _Cowboy Bebop_ episode "Ballad of the Fallen Angels"

The opening scene of _Beauty and the Beast_

The battle between Prince Phillip and Maleficent in _Sleeping Beauty_

Tim Curry in Stephen King's _It:_  "I am the eater of worlds, and of children!"

And, of course, Miracle Max.


----------



## Reaver

This is one of the scariest scenes of all time:


----------



## wordwalker

Gotta be Buffy. *The* Buffy, the defining story, "Surprise"/"Innocence", aka "Fallen Angel."

The episode overall is a legend for its plot twist and how it pretty much embodied the whole show. But the thing I most adore is the buildup we start seeing as Part 2 gathers steam. 

Angel's made his change but nobody else knows it...
Buffy has been crippled for the moment by Angel telling the right lies... 
Jenny Calendar has her own agenda, oops...
Giles has beaten his head in (okay, not literally) against the brick wall of his archives trying to find a way to stop the Judge (when a world-destroying demon is your B-story, you might be a Whedon team)...
Willow's knowledge is just as useless, plus she's in shock from what Xander's done behind her back...
then Xander, poor comic-relief Xander, says "I'm having an idea. Now I'm having a plan," and with *nobody* else left you know that's just crazy enough to work...

and that's when the lights go out. ("Now I'm having a wiggins.")

Thirty seconds later Willow is walking ohhh so slowly across the room toward the thing she still thinks is Angel, and we all know that no matter how this resolves everything we know about the show is seconds from exploding.

--Okay, I get a little worked up about that. But that's what Joss took all that effort to do to us, and it does show.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Zero Angel said:


> Quick question for those that were adults during Star Wars the first time. Did the "Darth Vader" meaning "Dark Father" thing clue anybody in?





Steerpike said:


> From what I understand, that was coincidental with respect to his identity as Luke’s father, an idea that occurred later.



Yeah, it's most likely just an evil-sounding name. 

Though, I heard an interesting theory that the Sith names were an ominous word minus the last two letters in his true name. Darth Vader would thus mean "Dark Invader" as opposed to Dark Father. Though, the theory kinda falls appart with Maul and Tyranus.

...Man, Darth Tyranus was a silly name. No wonder Dooku didn't use it much.

Anyway, I'd say Vader is far more likely to be derived from "invader" than "father."



T.Allen.Smith said:


> Not until I was much older. I was just a kid when they first came out.
> 
> I don't remember anyone really talking about associations like that until years later. But, like I said, I was only a young boy. Maybe some people more senior could comment on this from an adult perspective at the time.



As a general rule, "cluing people in" is a lot harder than you'd think. In my experience, you have to make it _very _obvious before your average person catches on.


----------



## MFreako

Somebody mentioned Inception earlier. Gotta love the "Dream Is Collpasing" scene. The music in that part gives me the shivers.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> *"No. I am your father."*


My 3 year old and I played with popsicles over the summer. We'd parry each other's attacks, she'd say "You killed my father!" I'd say, "No. I am your father." She'd reply, "NOOOOO!"

Someday, she'll know that's not Buzz Lightyear and Zerg.



I can't 1-up Ben's best sic-fi moment, so I need to go with fantasy: Black Knight battle, Holy Grail.


----------



## Sparkie

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I can't 1-up Ben's best sic-fi moment, so I need to go with fantasy: Black Knight battle, Holy Grail.



"I'll bite your legs off!"  Classic.


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I can't 1-up Ben's best sic-fi moment, so I need to go with fantasy: Black Knight battle, Holy Grail.



The battle with the Beast of Caerbannog.


----------



## SeverinR

Sci-fi: Book of Eli-the final twist and how he was guided to where he ended up. hoping they make a Book of Solara.

occult: 6th sense; the ring dropping to the floor moment of you realize.

Ladyhawke:
"Remember...Walk on the left side..."
Goliath prancing in the cathedral. Spawned my love of the Fresian.
The trick move to kill the captain of the guard was great, don't know that it would actually work though.

How to train your dragon:


How to Train Your Dragon (2010) - Memorable quotes
How to Train Your Dragon (2010) - Memorable quotes

Favorite scene was when Toothless looks back to see if he caught Astrid

Zombieland:
the rules
Zombie kills of the week
---
Who's Bill Murray? 
 I've never hit a kid before. I mean, that's like asking who Gandhi is. 
 Who's Gandhi? 
---


----------



## Kit

Oh, it's nice to find someone else who liked Ladyhawke.


----------



## wordwalker

Kit said:


> Oh, it's nice to find someone else who liked Ladyhawke.



Oh, it was only the best live fantasy movie to come out in maybe a 15-year drought. (And despite being just when Star Wars and D&D made everyone _want_ to do swords too, and anime was getting good, and...)


----------



## Sparkie

wordwalker said:


> Oh, it was only the best live fantasy movie to come out in maybe a 15-year drought. (And despite being just when Star Wars and D&D made everyone _want_ to do swords too, and anime was getting good, and...)



True, but that soundtrack...


----------



## Kit

Guilty. I loved the Alan Parsons Project soundtrack.    :biggrin:


----------



## wordwalker

Actually, Ladyhawke's got a lot to love, from music to concept to all those nifty lines Matthew Broderick the thief gets to steal scenes with. It's just odd that for *such* a long time, when everyone was _wanting_ to get fantasy on film, almost nobody else got it right.


----------



## SeverinR

wordwalker said:


> Actually, Ladyhawke's got a lot to love, from music to concept to all those nifty lines Matthew Broderick the thief gets to steal scenes with. It's just odd that for *such* a long time, when everyone was _wanting_ to get fantasy on film, almost nobody else got it right.



I don't think the right people wanted to make good fantasy. I think most wanted to make a few dollars and fake a fantasy movie.  Viewers didn't need alot of special effects back then, but they did expect a good script, good acting, and a believable setting.  
If they truly wanted to make a good fantasy film, they had alot of good fantasy novels with people that loved fantasy to guide them. Instead they got people that wanted to be in a movie and churned out crap.


----------



## JayEmma

The best scenes are the ones that need no words but express so much. Something I strive for in my writings


----------



## SeverinR

That is just my opinion.
I also think(ie imho) the recent draught of good original movies(in any genre) is similar, they want to cash in on cookie cutter movies, not daring to strike out on their own.  
That is why when I saw The Hobbit, most of the previews were about post appocolype Earth and zombies.  Cookie cutter follow the leader movies.


----------



## wordwalker

I'm not sure we're running low (or low*er* ) on good movies, just on unadapted ideas --that is, story concepts created in Hollywood rather than other mediums. It can be irritating, but there's still stuff to see.

Back to the "Ladyhawke decades", here's a question: not many live filmmakers made good fantasy then. But was there much live *SF* that worked, if we factor out the existing Star Wars and Star Trek franchises? Does that still leave enough decent science fiction to make the case that Hollywood was more comfortable with it? (Or just thought the Star Wars craze applied to it better?)


----------



## Sparkie

wordwalker said:


> Back to the "Ladyhawke decades", here's a question: not many live filmmakers made good fantasy then. But was there much live *SF* that worked, if we factor out the existing Star Wars and Star Trek franchises? Does that still leave enough decent science fiction to make the case that Hollywood was more comfortable with it? (Or just thought the Star Wars craze applied to it better?)



That's a terrific question.  I don't feel qualified to answer it, but I will say this:  _Star Wars_ was a game changer.  Nothing was the same in Hollywood after that movie's release in 1977.  Not only did it break all kinds of box office records, it showed the moviemaking elite that anything really was possible within the medium after all.

In keeping with this thread's theme, I feel that there is one particular moment that defines the 'anything is possible' attitude.  The cantina scene.  Until that moment, the viewer would have seen a short space battle, Darth Vader, two droid flunkies, Jawas, Sand People, an old Jedi Knight, a light saber, and a hovercraft of sorts.  These things are entertaining, but when the viewer follows Luke and Obi-Wan into the cantina he/she realizes they've only scratched the surface of what the story has to offer.

After the release of _Star Wars_ there was, of course, a surge of films and shows in the following decade that tried to reap the benefits of the newfound popularity of Sci-Fi and Fantasy.  I can't speak for how comfortable Hollywood was with those genres, but I've seen enough bad movies from that era (and seen and read enough interviews with the makers of those movies) to know that there were far too many times when a producer or executive would tell a writer pitching a story idea or script that had nothing to do with Fantasy or Sci-Fi to "Put it in space," or "Put it in the future" or "Put swords in it."  That sort of thing doesn't make for good filmmaking, and it isn't fair to fans of the genres either.

Sorry for the rant.  Again, that's a good question wordwalker.  Hope I didn't confuse the issue too much.


----------



## Reaver

The best scenes from Twilight.


----------



## Ireth

Reaver said:


> The best scenes from Twilight.



For a minute there, before the video loaded, I thought it was going to be the end credits or a black screen... XDDD


----------



## Steerpike

wordwalker said:


> Back to the "Ladyhawke decades", here's a question: not many live filmmakers made good fantasy then. But was there much live *SF* that worked, if we factor out the existing Star Wars and Star Trek franchises? Does that still leave enough decent science fiction to make the case that Hollywood was more comfortable with it? (Or just thought the Star Wars craze applied to it better?)



I think you can find some good science fiction from the time period.

Alien
Aliens
Blade Runner
Scanners
Mad Max (I liked it, anyway)
Altered States
Terminator
Videodrome maybe. Weird one anyway.
Brazil
Remake of The Fly (liked it at the time, don't know how it held up)
Akira (not Hollywood, though)
I liked the first Total Recall, cheesy as it was.
The Thing

um...what else...

oh, freaking E.T.

There have to be more.


----------



## wordwalker

Steerpike said:


> I think you can find some good science fiction from the time period.
> 
> Alien
> Aliens
> Blade Runner
> Scanners
> Mad Max (I liked it, anyway)
> Altered States
> Terminator
> Videodrome maybe. Weird one anyway.
> Brazil
> Remake of The Fly (liked it at the time, don't know how it held up)
> Akira (not Hollywood, though)
> I liked the first Total Recall, cheesy as it was.
> The Thing
> 
> um...what else...
> 
> oh, freaking E.T.
> 
> There have to be more.



That's about how I see it.

I was expecting those two Ridley Scotts and two James Camerons, but even if you add those to the growing stack of "exceptions to the rule" there are still clearly-SF-derived fun like Scanners and Total Recall, remakes and adaptations like the Fly and the Thing, oddities like Altered States that might not have gotten made in other forms, and then things like E.T. that we all know would have been about faeries or ghosts if Spielberg (or his audience) had grown up among different imagery. 

Yup, Hollywood knew SF better than fantasy. In fact, Star Wars itself probably falls into the E.T. basket of a story that might have preferred to the fantasy but dressed itself up as SF for public consumption.


----------



## Sorrow

Spoiler: Spoiler for Malazan series (Deadhouse Gates)



The death of Coltaine in Malazan Empire series by Steven Erikson is definitely one of my favourites, so emotional!


----------



## Jeff Xilon

One of my favorite scenes in the Lord of the Rings was when Boromir tries to fight off all the orcs to save the hobbits and ends up doing his impression of a pincushion. It was the only scene that really stuck with me from the first time I tried reading the books (I gave up the first two times somewhere in The Two Towers). It's also one of my favorite scenes in fantasy film because it ended up looking exactly like I always imagined when I read it.


----------



## Steerpike

Sorrow, please use the "Spoiler" tags for such statements in the future, so that those who are reading the books and haven't reached that point can avoid it.


----------



## Sorrow

Sorry Steerpike, noted and I will ensure spoiler tags are used in future.


----------



## CupofJoe

I would like to put forward "Night of the Comet" [1984] for consideration and especially this scene...

Daddy would  have gotten us uzis

I got a chance to see it again of the weekend... pure 80s...


----------



## OGone

Mine is probs in the first post but I'd also nominate every single scene of Pan's Labyrinth, the whole movie's fairly awesome.


----------



## Steerpike

Sorrow said:


> Sorry Steerpike, noted and I will ensure spoiler tags are used in future.



No big deal. There are other spoilers scattered around the thread. Many of them are commonly known or minor. It's a bit subjective, but I think the Malazan one is a pretty big one. One of the most memorable moments in a great series


----------



## Nightender

For sci-fi movies, my favorite scene has to be from _Inception_ where Yusuf (Dileep Rao) has flipped the van in Dream Level 1, which throws gravity off in the lower levels.  This causes Arthur (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) to fight projections while gravity keeps throwing him to the walls and the ceiling.

For fantasy, I love in _Return of the King_ where the Riders of Rohan arrive for the Battle of Pelennor Fields.  "Death!"


----------



## claras

My favourite scene: where Hiccup tries to touch Toothless but he growls, so Hiccup looks away and just puts up his hand, and Toothless moves a bit forward, then waits, then slowly nuzzles his nose into Hiccup's hand. I still get a knot in my throat when I watch this (which is often, having a three-year old in the house)! 

I think it is partially the soundtrack. It is phenomenal, the whole scene's soundtrack is just so beautiful and... RIGHT.  I think this specific scene also touches the hearts of animal lovers with Toothless's very cat-like mannerisms.


----------



## Lancelot

Ironically, I just used this same segment for a different post, but SPOILER ALERT FOR FOUNDATION SERIES

-------
-----
-----

IN the Foundation Series (Isaac Asimov) book, "Foundation and Earth" they finally find Earth long after Asimov's Robot Series time (which would be our far future). So long in fact, that Earth is thought to be a myth. Anyway, they find Earth and there is someone waiting for them on the moon, I won't say here just to not reveal it. ANyway, when I read that I started smiling and couldn't stop smiling and thinking about how amazing that person was. I literally had to stop reading the book and reflect on the person and the situation for a full 20 minutes or so, smiling the whole time. IF finally went back and reread the preceding paragraphs so I could get the reveal again and again. It was my single favorite reading related thing of my entire life. I would suggest everyone read the Robot series and then the Foundation series to experience this as well. I was blown away.


----------



## Lancelot

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> For me, I don't think anything will ever beat...
> 
> 
> *"No. I am your father."*



Funny story. One of my friend's was curious about this so he showed the Star Wars movies in the publised order to his friend's kid. So he was about 9 and watched SW, ESB, and then RoTJ. They were basically watching the kid while he watched the movie. During ESB when Vader did that reveal., they asked him. "So what do you think about that!?" and the kid responded "He's lying."

Which, when you think about it, is a very rational response. Your mentor, whom you trust, tells you one thing about something very important (your lineage), then you fight with this evil empire and this super evil henchman for a while. Finally you are facing him and he claims to be your dad. That guys is more likely lying for some reason than he is to be telling you the truth AND in the position where history worked out that way that he _is _actually your dad.


LIke if a guy robbed your house and when you caught him, he said "Wait, I'm actually your dad. Not that guy upstairs." You would definitely think he's lying. You wouldn't go all whiny Luke on him.


----------



## MongrelChuck

Did I just miss the mention of this scene?

Blade Runner - TEARS IN RAIN [Hi-Res Video] - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

Reaver said:


> Greatest scene ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Man..all these youngsters here.  I was 5 when A New Hope debuted and 8 for The Empire Strikes Back...I remember both as clearly as if I saw them yesterday. I'm not ashamed to admit that I cried when Vader said that.


All you young whipper snappers! I watched it in the movies, then watched it again on my beta-max, which we had to crank by hand, if you weren't tired from cranking the ice cream maker, or holding the brick like cell phones. Oh, did I mention the theater had an outhouse? 



Kit said:


> As long as we're on Buffy/Angel, I just about choked when Wesley's dad grabbed Fred and sucked a breath to start threatening to kill her- and Wes just calmly popped him.
> 
> One of the Indiana Jones movies- some bad guy is making a huge, intimidating show of martial arts prowess while getting ready to engage Indy- and Indy just pulls out a gun and calmly pops him.
> 
> .


Forgot the sequel, 2nd time, he faced a large sword swinger, he does the same thing, but he lost his gun just minutes before, so he had to run.

"Snakes! Why'd it have to be snakes!"


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## ecdavis

Mine would have to come from LOTR, but that is a hard choice.   If I had to pick, it would either be when Gandalf slammed his staff down and told the Balrog "You SHALL NOT pass!"  or when he appears with the horsemen with the sun behind them and they ride down the hill to the rescue like Christ  returning.   I still get chills when I see either scene.


----------



## Nobby

The Goonies.

This is my dream, my wish.

Nuff said.


----------



## Reaver

IS THERE NO ONE OUT THERE WHO THINKS THIS SCENE IS HILARIOUS?


----------



## CupofJoe

Reaver said:


> IS THERE NO ONE OUT THERE WHO THINKS THIS SCENE IS HILARIOUS?


Me... Seen the original... don't see why the Muppet is funny...

Other great scenes - almost anyone from 2001: A Space Odyssey.
Personally I think the film is a mess, but each scene is nearly perfect...


----------



## Lancelot

Reaver said:


> IS THERE NO ONE OUT THERE WHO THINKS THIS SCENE IS HILARIOUS?



That was pretty funny. Mainly, I wasn't expecting it and the title sold me on it being a gore-fest.


----------

